# Option one or Option two?



## Doughboy (Jul 29, 2009)

.... Okay, I'm going to give two options, you pick one and then pose two options of your own. There are only two rules, you must pick one option, and you must propose two options yourself. Here we go:



Dog or cat?


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dog

P-51B or P-51D


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 29, 2009)

P-51 D



Steak or chicken?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2009)

Steak:


GT-40 or Porsche 911


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Porsche 911


T-34 or Sherman


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 29, 2009)

Sherman.

Canon or Nikon?


----------



## Torch (Jul 29, 2009)

Canon, Marilyn Monroe or Jane Russell


----------



## Geedee (Jul 30, 2009)

Canon

Harley or Honda

Oooops, sorry

Mariyln !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley...

Blonde or Redhead???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Red Head

Budweiser or Beer???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Beer!

Lobster or Crab


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2009)

Lobster

Steak or Chicken


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Steak

Bourbon or Scotch


----------



## DBII (Jul 30, 2009)

Bourbon 

Ride in a B-17 or B-24?

DBII


----------



## Butters (Jul 30, 2009)

B-17

Wilma or Betty?

JL


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

I assume you are talking about the Flintstone's? Betty.



TBD Devestator or Grumman Avenger


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 30, 2009)

Avenger

Standard or automatic transmission?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2009)

Standard (Manual)...

Cold or hot (weather)...


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hot.

Fast or slow?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Fast

Mac or PC?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

PC

Paper cut or stubbed toe.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Stubbed toe 


NFL or MLB


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 30, 2009)

NFL


Hurricane or Spitfire?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Spitfire



Corsair or Hellcat?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 30, 2009)

Corsair

Domestic or import beer?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2009)

Import

Jessica Alba or Jessica Biel


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jessica Alba with Biel a cllose second

Breaking News Thread or Rosie O'Donnels Homepage


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I'll take the Breaking News Thread 

Holiday in own country or abroad....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Abroad.

Jaquar or BMW


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 30, 2009)

Beemer. Jags are too finicky.

Surf or Turf?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Jaguar


M1 Garand or M1 carbine



Sorry, Diddyriddick......I didn't see your post.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Garand

Briefs or Boxers


----------



## timshatz (Jul 30, 2009)

Boxers, LET THE BOYS FREE!

Beer or Wine


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2009)

Not a fan of either, hard liquor/mix guy, but beer.

Rum or Vodka?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Vodka

Hockey or Boxing


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2009)

As if that's even a question for a Canuck like me! 

HOCKEY!

Baseball or Basketball?


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Hockey or Boxing


the difference being...?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> the difference being...?



That's low!


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> That's low!


I knew I'd hook a Canadian...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's not get too far off track here.

Canadian Whisky or Irish Whiskey


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2009)

Canadian all the way...........

sky diving or bungie jumping.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Bungee jumping



MP-40 or Thompson?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry

Mp 40

Phillies or Yankees?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Phillies....I don't really like the Phillies but I can't stand the Yanks.


Pittsburgh Pirates or Kansas City Royals?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Pirates!

Il-2 or A-10


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 30, 2009)

IL-2

Chevy or Ford


----------



## Butters (Jul 30, 2009)

Ford

Batman or Spiderman?

JL


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Batman

One more Beer or Two more Beers?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 31, 2009)

Have to say one more beer, even though I don't drink. 

Rosie O'Donnell or Nadya Suleman, aka "Octomom."

P.S. And death is not an option.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2009)

Pass...........just kidding. I guess Rosie

F-14 or F-18


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

F-18

Sky Dive or Scuba Dive


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

(Thanks for taking one for the team Thor! )

Scuba

blue or red


----------



## DBII (Jul 31, 2009)

blue

right handed or left?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lefty

shoes or barefoot


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 31, 2009)

shoes


Tennis or Soccer?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 31, 2009)

Tennis.

Rice or potatoes?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Potatos

to be the first person flying, or the first in space


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Flying

1969 Ford Mustang or 2009 Ford Mustang


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 31, 2009)

1969 Ford Mustang


Tampa Bay Rays or Toronto Blue Jays?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 31, 2009)

Blue Jays.

College or Pro Football(American)?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 31, 2009)

Pro Football


Red Sox or Yankees


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 31, 2009)

Red Sox. I love the Yankees, but can't stand the Steinbrenners.

Little ball, or big?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess little


ME- 163 or ME- 262 ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Me 262!

Tent or Camper


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2009)

tent. Duh.


skiing or hiking


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 1, 2009)

Hiking. Do it every day.

Water skiing or Snow?


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmmmm....Snow.


Pizza or Steak? (Pizza for me)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Steak (Must have meat. *Grunts repeatedly*)

Pittsburgh Steelers or Miami Dolphins (US Pro football teams) 


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Pittsburgh Steelers.....MY FAVORITE TEAM!



New England Patriots or Baltimore Ravens?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Pittsburgh Steelers.....MY FAVORITE TEAM!
> 
> New England Patriots or Baltimore Ravens?


(I like both teams going back to the 70's)


Baltimore Ravens

Tractor Pull or Drag Race ?


Wheels


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 1, 2009)

drag race...

Boston Bruins or Boston Bruins....


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 1, 2009)

Edmonton Oilers! 
Gretzky or Lemieux?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

Gretzky!!

Summer Olympics or Winter Olympics


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Summer


P-40 Warhawk or F4F Wildcat?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Got to go with the Flying Tigers: P-40

Work or school?


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

School....Preferably home school.



Hamburger or Cheeseburger (cheeseburger all the way!)?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheeseburger!!!

Mead or Grogg?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

Mead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paciific Cruise or Atlantic Cruise


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2009)

Pacific - better diving...

American Football or Rugby...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

American Football


Rain or Snow?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 1, 2009)

Snow.

Waffles or Pancacks


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Pancakes!


Spitfire or Mustang?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 1, 2009)

Spitfire


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Spitfire


Where's your two options?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 1, 2009)

black holes or white holes?[space]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

Black Holes.

Jeans or Khakis


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeans

Penelope Cruz or Denise Richards


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2009)

Denese Richards

Ajax or Feijenoord


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Ajax.

caffeinated or decaf


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

Caffeinated

Ontos or M113 ACAV
M50 Ontos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
M113 Armored Personnel Carrier Variants


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 2, 2009)

M50 Ontos


Tiger I or Tiger II?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Tiger II

Kate Beckinsale or Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Amsel (Aug 2, 2009)

Beckinsdale!

30.06 or 7mm Mag?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2009)

30.06

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 2, 2009)

Asphalt or concrete?


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 2, 2009)

Asphalt

Jessica Biel or Jessica Alba?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Jessica Biel

Stuka or Il-2


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 2, 2009)

Il-2 

Kate Winslet or Cate Blanchett.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

Winslett.

Bergmann or Dietrich?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2009)

Bergman

Katie Holmes or Kate Hudson 
----------------

Anybody seen Doughboy?


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2009)

KH...!

P-51D or Ta-152....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2009)

Which KH dear Lucky?

Ta 152

Yellow mustard or Spicy Brown Mustard?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Which KH dear Lucky?



Couldn't decide old boy....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 1, 2009)

Spicy brown Mustard


Bismarck or Yamato


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 1, 2009)

Bismarck.
English beer or French wine.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 1, 2009)

French Wine. 

Nuclear War or World Wide Pandemic with 10% fatality?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2009)

What choices!!! Pandemic.

Jump from Airplane without parachute or date with Hillary Clinton.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Date Hillary - but we don't talk about it (can I get some of the French Wine from above)?

Hot beer, or cold steak?


----------



## piet (Dec 1, 2009)

cold steak

***** or ass


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I'd a appreciate if there was a first letter. I'm assuming P*s*y ? 

So I choose that (?) 

Definitely a odd Q..

Anyways. 

Date your 5th grade math teacher or date your 8th grade math teacher


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2009)

Crap, both of them weren't good looking, I have to say 8th grade. 

Harry Callahan or John McClane.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Harry Callahan?

Glen Beck show (My personal favorite) or the O'Reilly factor


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2009)

O'Reilly factor 

Chunky Expired Milk (AKA Spoiled Milk) or Liver and Onions.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 1, 2009)

Liver and Onions, if I have to get sick, at least I won't get salmenella. 

Vacation in Italy or Switzerland?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Italy. 

Be three feet taller or three feet shorter.


----------



## Falkor50 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would have to say a date with Hillary while eating Liver and Onions. Mmmmmmm Hillary she is so hot.


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Options? 

DC-3 or Ju-52?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Ju-52

Fox News or CNN


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

CNN.

1967 Chevy Impala or '67 Ford Mustang?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Mustang!

Deep sea diving or high altitude sky diving?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

High altitude. 

B-17 or Fw-200C


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2009)

Mustang sounds cool. 

F4F wildcat or F2A buffalo.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 1, 2009)

Wildcat. 

A date with Joan Rivers, or a date with Cindy Sheehan?


----------



## Amsel (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn! Sheehan

Navy SEALS or Army Special Forces?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2009)

SEALS, Les will kick my @ss if I say Army! 

Delta Force or Green Berets.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 1, 2009)

Green Berets. I like Delta, but I always wanted wear a beret, and not be called a [email protected]@r for it. 

French Foreign Legion or Blackwater?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

FFL

Thunderbolt..A-10 or P-47


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

C'mon? What do you think I am gonna say?  A-10!!! 

AC-130 or C-17


----------



## timshatz (Dec 2, 2009)

C-17, more electronics make life simpler for the pilot. 

French Champaigne or German Beer.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 2, 2009)

Easy choice. Beer...Bitburger...Becks...Can I just have one of each?

Surf or turf?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2009)

Surf. 

Shrimp or scallops?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

Shrimp!

German or Japanese fighter pilot?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2009)

German.

Live participant in Lucky13's Avatar or CCheese's avatar


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes (couldn't decide)

Clint Eastwood or Sean Penn?


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 2, 2009)

Clint.

Famke Janssen or Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## timshatz (Dec 2, 2009)

Kate, Famke is starting to look a little long in the tooth. 

Sportsbar or Steakhouse


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes! 




Oh, you mean I have to choose? Hmmm....Steakhouse

Domestic or import?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

If your talking beer I don't know...

Would you rather be a prevaricator or a Misanthrope?


----------



## timshatz (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anybody know if he wrote that last one in English? Ah, what the hell, misanthrope is much closer to my soul. 

Dark Chocolate or Truffles


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

Prevaricator-liar.... Misanthrope- One who hates mankind. 

Dark Chocolate.

Would you rather be tactful or congenial? (Very similar I know)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

congenial if- KATE BECKINSALE is involved!

Drive a tank, ot shoot a cannon?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

Shoot a cannon

Sean Young or Melanie Griffin

(You can't pick both this time Lucky. It was a good choice though.  )


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!

Pilot a Top Fuel Rail or a F-18 off a carrier deck.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

F-18

Michael Jackson or Roman Polanski. to molest you

  

Sorry I had to.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2009)

Polanski, then I can have my grandfather go to Europe to shoot his @ss!

.38 special or 9mm Beretta.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 2, 2009)

9.mm Berretta

Mesquite or Hickory?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

Mesquite

Tomato or Vinegar based BBQ Sauce?


----------



## Pong (Dec 2, 2009)

Vinegar!!!

B-17 or B-24?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

B-17


P-51 or Bf-109


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2009)

109. 

TDB Devastator or Swordfish?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2009)

Stringbag


Table tennis or (Lawn) Tennis


----------



## A4K (Dec 3, 2009)

Table tennis...

Stay put or travel?


----------



## Pong (Dec 3, 2009)

Travel. I've always wanted to get away from the town.

M1 Garand or Kar98?


----------



## A4K (Dec 3, 2009)

Kar 98

fighter or bomber


----------



## timshatz (Dec 3, 2009)

Fighter, smaller target, goes faster.

State University or Private College.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Private College.

P-51 B/C Razorback or P-51D Bubbletop?


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the look of the Razorback, but the pilots that flew them don't agree.

BB or CV?


----------



## timshatz (Dec 3, 2009)

CV. One with Grumman products on it.

Tiger Woods or Mrs. Tiger Woods?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

Mrs Tiger Woods, wait is she armed with a club???????

Long ok life, or a short intense life?


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)

Opt. 1.

Spitfire or Hurricane?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2009)

Spitfire

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pepsi

Tits or Ass?


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes.

Brunette or Redhead?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Red Head

A cup or D cup?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2009)

A or D, don't really matter.

Skydive or Deep Sea Dive?


----------



## piet (Dec 4, 2009)

skydive

fish fingers / smelly fingers


----------



## Falkor50 (Dec 4, 2009)

fish fingers are smelly fingers. but I will take fish fingers.

muzzleloader or Riffle hunting?


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 4, 2009)

Rifle hunting. I don't need to get in touch with my pioneering past.

Big game, or bird hunting?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2009)

Big Game.
Space shuttle launch or fire a Iowa class 16" gun?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

fire an Iowa class 16" gun

Snow skiing or scuba diving


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2009)

Scuba.

Shark Fin soup or Bird's Nest soup


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)

What? But I'll take Shark Fin Soup because it sounds awesome.

Torpedo or dive bomber?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

Dive..

Spend life in jail or get executed.


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

Bleh. Don't know.

Get 10,000 bucks or a million beers?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 7, 2009)

10,000, I don't drink. 

A Me-262 or a Ta-152?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Me-262

Jessica Alba or Jessica Simpson


----------



## seangday (Dec 7, 2009)

alba. general lee or kitt?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2009)

General Lee built as Kitt.....

Coral Sea or Midway....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2009)

midway

One time A$$ kicking by Mike Tyson or constant fighting and bickering with Wife/Girlfriend.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 7, 2009)

One time a$$ kicking by mike tyson.

Stone Cold Steve Austin or The Rock (WWE Wrestlers)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

The Rock, although I really hate "Pro" Wrestling!!!

BBQ Pork Ribs or Fried Chicken


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 8, 2009)

Fried Chicken.

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mountains.

Parachute or Hang glide


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Parachute. You can't do flips in mid air while hang gliding!! Well I suppose you can... but it wouldn't end well..

write a 75 page paper or take a five hour long test.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 8, 2009)

Take the F.

Beer or wine?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Beer

Vanilla or Chocolate


----------



## Falkor50 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vanilla all day.

Ice fishing or snowmobiling?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2009)

SNOWMOBILING!!!!!!!!!


Jim Beam or Wild Turkey


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2009)

Jim Beam!

Strawberry or Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## piet (Dec 8, 2009)

Cherry Cheesecake 

Smirnoff / Absolut wodka


----------



## sabrina (Dec 10, 2009)

Wodka? hmmm... Smirnoff.

Mexican or Chinese food


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Mexican

Taco or burrito


----------



## sabrina (Dec 10, 2009)

Burrito.

Trip to Alaska or Hawaii?


----------



## Amsel (Dec 10, 2009)

Hawaii, its cold up there right now.

Steak or Chicken?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2009)

Steak!

turbo or supercharger


----------



## Beardo81 (Dec 10, 2009)

Supercharger

Muscle car or Hot Rod


----------



## Amsel (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats a tough one....Hot Rod

Waffen SS or Heer


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2009)

Clarify please. The Army, or the tragic romance? Bill. Leave it to my to stymie this thread.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 11, 2009)

Heer. There is way too much romance attached to the Waffen-SS.

Summer or Winter Olympics?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Winter

Lutefiisk or Liver


----------



## Beardo81 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lutefisk, I'll try any food once.

50 cal Machine gun or 30 mm Canon?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ma Deuce.

Ski's or Snowshoes


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tough one.....have no idea!  

Drummer or guitar player....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Guitar player. P.S. Lutefisk ain't really food anymore after what those Scandihooovians do to it

Trip to Norway or trip to Scotland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Guitar player. P.S. Lutefisk ain't really food anymore after what those Scandihooovians do to it
> 
> Trip to Norway or trip to Scotland.



'Scuse me!? 

Trip to Norway and a certain museum....since I live in Scotland. 

NASCAR or Indy Car....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Indy car.

Radial or inline?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Eeerrr....d*mn! Head between a rock and a hard place! Couldn't decide if my life depended on it!

Focke Wulf or Messerschmitt.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Focke Wulf.

Red head or Brunnette


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Now you're just rattling my cage my good man! Not funny, not funny at all! 

Ferrari or Maserati....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Two in a row you didn't answer. Is that a record? 
Ferrari.

Mustang or Camaro?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Camaro

1970 Dodge Superbird or Hummer


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Superbird, hands down!

Snap-On or Mac Tools


----------



## Amsel (Dec 11, 2009)

Mac Tools

KwK 36 or KwK 42 (L/70)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

KwK 42

Accordion or bagpipes


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 11, 2009)

bagpipes. 

Tiger tank or Pershing?


----------



## Beardo81 (Dec 11, 2009)

Pershing

Willys jeep or VW Kübelwagen


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Willy's

Simpsons or Family Guy


----------



## Amsel (Dec 11, 2009)

Simpsons!

F-14 Tomcat or F-16 Fighting Falcon


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

F-14 Tomcat

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChU-mGeBaM_

Dodge Viper or Ferrari 308 GTS


Wheels


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2009)

D

V6 or Straight 6 ?


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2009)

Why did I have to click in on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my Holden ute is a V, so I'll have to go with that.

Chocolate or Cheese cake, so there!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2009)

Why did I have to click in on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my Holden ute is a V, so I'll have to go with that.

Chocolate or Cheese cake, so there!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Chocolate....

Shaved or Brazilian?


----------



## piet (Dec 12, 2009)

shaved nice and clean

1/48........ 1/32


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

1/48....

Mopar or Ford....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

Mopar, its the only choice.

V8 or Straight 6?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

V8, 331, 354, 392 or 426 Hemi!

Whisky or Bourbon....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2009)

Both.......(but not at the same time)

Spring or Fall


----------



## Doughboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Fall


Summer or Winter


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Winter (hey DB is back)

pineapple of guava


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

Pineapple....have no idea what Guava is!

Daytona or Talladega....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

Daytona...

Union or Confederate


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

Union....

Battleship or aircraft carrier....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 13, 2009)

Carrier. 

AK-47 or M-16.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

AK-47, only because I've never gotten to fire one.

balsamic or red wine vinegar


----------



## piet (Dec 13, 2009)

balsamic

Conchiglie or Fusilli


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

Not a clue about either

White or yellow


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

No idea what, but...white then.

Daytona 500 or 24 Hours Le Mans....


----------



## Pong (Dec 13, 2009)

What? 

Base jump or bungee jump?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 13, 2009)

base jump

murder or torture?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like murder someone....lmao! 

A J Foyt or David Pearson.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2009)

AJ Foyt

Who are you sick of hearing about most;

Tiger Woods or Michael Jackson


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tiger Jackson....or Michael Woods.

Luftwaffe or VVS....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Luftwaffe

Trainer of transport aircraft


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 14, 2009)

Transport aircraft

Christmas or 4th of July


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Christmas....

Civil War or Revolutionary War....


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 14, 2009)

Civil War.

Blue or Gray?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 14, 2009)

Blue! 

Infantry or Tank crew.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Infantry

8 x .50 Cal MGs or 4 x 20mm Cannons


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Why choose, load them all up in a B-25, attach them all to a single trigger on the stick and let me do some damage!!!

X-Box or Gameboy


----------



## Pong (Dec 14, 2009)

Would go for a Gameboy.

IL-2 Sturmovik or European Air War?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Il-2, only because I've never played it.

Hot tea or cold tea


----------



## Amsel (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot tea

High-Rev or Decaf?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 15, 2009)

Highly caffinated.

Pirates or Ninjas?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 15, 2009)

Pirates 

Surfing or Snow Skiing


Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Surfing

Dive the Ocean depths or explore space


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

Ocean depths

Sink a carrier or battleship


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Carrier....

Rally or sportscar racing....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rally

Monster Truck or Sportscar


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Monster Truck

Strega or Rare Bear


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2009)

Rare Bear

X-1or X-15


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

X-15

Drive a King Tiger or Leopard


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 16, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> X-15
> 
> Drive a King Tiger or Leopard


King Tiger

Bomb the city or assassinate the general?


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

Assassinate the general.

Your irritating little sister crying at the top of her lungs or a construction worker using a jackhammer for three hours?


----------



## Cota1992 (Dec 16, 2009)

Jackhammer

Mexican or Indian food?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mexican

Axe or Hammer?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

AXE! 

Depth Charge or Hedgehog


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

Hedgehog

IL-2 1946 or Silent Hunter video game ?


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Dec 17, 2009)

Love both of them, Il-2

MSNBC or Fox?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fox News

Nancy Grace or Jane Velez Mitchell


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Eeks, do I have to choose? Nancy Grace?

Paper or plastic?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Paper

head cheese or blood sausage


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh C'mon!!!!! Head Cheese, I've seen how Blood Sausage is made and that ain't goin inside me!!!!

Cajun Food or French Food?


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 17, 2009)

Cajun. 

Crawfish Etouffe or boiled?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 17, 2009)

Your killing me here, Boiled crawfish.

Alligator meat or Rattlesnake meat.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Alligator, but I'll try Rattlesnake too.

Swedish or Italian Meatballs?


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 17, 2009)

Italian....No, wait....Swedish....No....

Shiner Bock or Yuengling?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Yuengling - tastie and cheap!

Pilsener or Stout


----------



## Pong (Dec 17, 2009)

What? 

Army Air Force or Navy?


----------



## Amsel (Dec 17, 2009)

Navy!

HP or Dell?


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

HP, definitely. 

Decked out Jeep or a Hummer?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeep, unless we are talking about the Military Hummer

Death Valley, or the Sahara Desert


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

Death Valley

Rodeo or Circus


Wheels


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

Circus! Free one-hour flight in a Spitfire or F-35?


----------



## Amsel (Dec 18, 2009)

F-35

Mock Dogfight or Carrier Landing?


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

Mock dogfight - as long as I'm a part of it. Love to do that someday.

Instrument rating add-on or seaplane rating?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't know what that mean....

Jazz or Blues...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Blues!

Electric or Acoustical Guitar


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2009)

Acoustic, but depends on my mood.

Beer or NO BEER!


----------



## sabrina (Dec 19, 2009)

Gluten free beer. 

Seafood or Italian?


----------



## Pong (Dec 19, 2009)

Italian.

Get a ride on an Me-262 or parachute from a C-47?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Me 262....

Lancaster or B-17....


----------



## Amsel (Dec 19, 2009)

B-17

Haggis or Menudo


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Haggis....

Mustang or Thunderbolt....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2009)

Mustang

Perhaps because I've had the chance to ride in one, several times.
But there is nothing like being behind a round engine!!!!!!!!!

Stearman or Long Ezee!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

Stearman

He 111 or Ju 88


----------



## Amsel (Dec 20, 2009)

JU-88

Conspiracy or lone gunman


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Conspiracy....

GG1 or Little Joe....


----------



## Pong (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know.

P-47 or P-38?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 20, 2009)

Pong said:


> Don't know.
> 
> P-47 or P-38?


P-47


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ahum....and?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Ahum....and?


.303 or 30-06 (swear I thought I typed that)


----------



## Amsel (Dec 20, 2009)

30-06

30-06 or 7mm Mag


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

7mm mag (never shot one before)

Panzerfaust or Laws Rocket


----------



## Amsel (Dec 20, 2009)

Panzerfaust; big warhead

TOW II or Javelin?


----------



## Pong (Dec 20, 2009)

Javelin

40mm Bofors or 20mm Flakvierling?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 21, 2009)

40mm Bofors

T-34 or M26 Pershing


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

T-34

B-58 or B-47


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

B-58

Natural Causes or Blaze of Glory (How you want to kick the bucket, that is).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Natural causes, old age that is.....100+ 

Sing Sing or Alcatraz (Lifetime)....


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 21, 2009)

Alcatraz

Asymmetric Warfare or Stand Up Gunfight


----------



## Amsel (Dec 21, 2009)

Stand up Gunfight

Muleys or Whitetail?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Muleys, more meat!

root beer or birch beer


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2009)

Root Beer

Harley Davidson or Victory Motorcycles


----------



## Pong (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm....

Call in an air strike with two A-10s or call in five 120mm guns?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 22, 2009)

Pong said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Call in an air strike with two A-10s or call in five 120mm guns?


2x A-10.

NFL or college football?


----------



## Pong (Dec 22, 2009)

NFL.

F-4 Phantom II or F-8 Crusader?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 22, 2009)

F4


F-16 or F-15?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

F-15...

I couldn't pick between a F-4 or an F-8! 

Panther or Jagdpanther....


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 22, 2009)

Panther. Never been much of a fan of Tank Destroyers.

Ham or Turkey?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2009)

Turkey

Chicken or Egg - Which came first?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 22, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Turkey
> 
> Chicken or Egg - Which came first?


Chicken

White Wine or Red Wine?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

Red, as long as it's a good red.

Farman 222 or Amiot 143?


----------



## Pong (Dec 23, 2009)

Amiot 143

P-40E or Hurricane Mk.IIc?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2009)

P-40E

Bells or whistles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bells...

Fiona Bruce or Kate Silverton.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kate Silverton, Fiona Bruce looks like she has been around the block a time or two, or three!!!

Dean Martin or Frank Sinatra?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Frank Sinatra.......I think. 

Buddy Holly or Eddie Cochran....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Eddie Cochran

Miles Davis or Coltrane


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 24, 2009)

Miles Davis

Caliber or Rate of Fire?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Er...rate of fire!

Plasma or LCD TV


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

What's the difference...? 

Lotus Type 78 or Ferrari 312T5....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2009)

Ferrari 312T5
Canon of Nikon


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

Canon

Il-2 or SBD


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

SBD

Fooker G.1 or D.XXI


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 25, 2009)

D.XXI


Zombies or Aliens?


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

Aliens

Boccherini or Bach?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Aliens
> 
> Boccherini or Bach?


And I thought you meant Catherine Bach. 

Bach.

Union Army or Confederate Army


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

Union of course.

WW1 - German soldier or Russian soldier


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

German

Peterbilt or KW?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2009)

Peterbilt

Detroit or Caterpiller


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

Thats a tough one, they are both good diesels... Cat

Cummins or Duramax?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a tuffy also. Power- duramax, Reliability- cummins.........Duramax

Hooker Headers or Headman Headers


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not falling for that one Aaron.......just kidding...

Headman..man!

American Football or English Football


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a simple one...... Gerrrrridiron. American. Go 49ers!

Bundaburg or Meyers>


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Haven't tried any of the two....so, Meyers then.

Battle of Kardesh or Battle of Marathon....


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Haven't tried any of the two....so, Meyers then.
> 
> Battle of Kardesh or Battle of Marathon....


Marathon.

Sea Fury or Bearcat?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2009)

Bearcat

Apple Pie or Peach Pie


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Apple pie me think!

Auburn or Cord....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2009)

Aurburn.

Plymouth or Dodge


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2009)

Plymouth

Pontiac or Plymouth


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Dec 27, 2009)

Pontiac

Musicals or Westerns


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Westerns....

Duesenberg or Rolls Royce....


----------



## Pong (Dec 27, 2009)

ROLLS ROYCE!!!

North American Aviation or Messerchmitt?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

Messerschmitt

carpet or wood paneling floor


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wood.....

JG26 or JG52


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

JG52

Hartmann or Galland


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Galland

German Shepard or Dachshund


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2009)

German Shepard

Pie or Cake


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Pie *AND* Cake!!!!

Chocolate Chip Cookie or Oatmeal Cookie


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2009)

CCC....

FBI or CIA....


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

FBI

Fire Department or Police Department


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 28, 2009)

Police

Doctor or Dentist


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Doctor

Darth Vader or Ming the Merciless


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 29, 2009)

Vader (original trilogy)

Smoking or Drinking?


----------



## Pong (Dec 29, 2009)

Bleh.

Anti-aircraft gunner or frontline, close air support pilot?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 29, 2009)

Pong said:


> Bleh.
> 
> Anti-aircraft gunner or frontline, close air support pilot?


close air support is my dream job, actually.


Tungsten or Cobalt


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cobalt

Col. Klink or Sgt. Shultz


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 30, 2009)

I know nothink!

Winter or Summer Olympics?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Winter, Olympic Hockey to be more precise.

Doctor or Dentist, which do you hate to visit most?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Dentist. I had to get 12 of my baby teeth pulled because they would not come out. 

Crash in the desert or the Arctic?


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

The desert.

Top turret gunner or ball turretr?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 30, 2009)

Top turret, there's noway I could get into the ball turret.

Chopin or Bach.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have no idea.....Chopin, no wait......Bach....or? D*mn! 

Blondes or Brunettes....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Brunettes all the way....

Liberal or Conservative..


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Being a Swede.....liberal. 

Night or day bomber crewman....


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Being a Swede.....liberal.
> 
> Night or day bomber crewman....


Night, but keep the Jazz Music turned down.

Religion or Politics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Religion me think.....

Left or right.....


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 31, 2009)

Right.


Money or Fame?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Money.....can work in the background then. 

Black or White....


----------



## Heinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Grey


Neo Conservative or Neo Liberal.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 31, 2009)

Neo-Imperialist


lasers or railguns?


----------



## Pong (Dec 31, 2009)

Rail guns. I want to feel the shockwave of the guns as it fires.

Radar operator or navigator?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2009)

Radar

SR-71 or U-2


----------



## Clay_Allison (Dec 31, 2009)

Blackbird

Pirate Ship or Cruise Ship?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Pirate Ship

Spam or Vienna Sausages?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

Vienna sausages

Day shift or Night?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 1, 2010)

Night shift

smart fortwo or smart roadster

(if you don't know what they are look them up)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

1st one me think.....

Von Richthofen or Hartmann.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Hartmann

Il-2 or A-10


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2010)

Hands down!!! The A-10!!

Turbo charger or supercharger?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Supercharger

Mustang or Camaro


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bullitt Mustang!

'32 retro hotrod or '49 Mercury kustom....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Has to be the 49 Sled 8) f**kin cool!


Jack Daniels or Jim Beam


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't like either, but since I have to choose....Jack D.

Kelly Johnson or Kurt Tank....


----------



## 87FLST (Jan 2, 2010)

Wilma


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

Kelly Johnson

Heavy Metal or Country Music?


----------



## Amsel (Jan 2, 2010)

Both?

Metallica or Iron Maiden?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

Iron Maiden

Bullets
Armor Piercing or Frangible Exposive


----------



## Florence (Jan 2, 2010)

AP.

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

Brunnette!!!!!!!!!

Nascar or Formula 1


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Darkside NASCAR....'48-72! 8)

Balao or Type IX....


----------



## Amsel (Jan 2, 2010)

Balao

Randy Cotoure or Brock Lesner?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2010)

Lesner:

eeeeeeeeeeehhhhh, one lump or two?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

Two,

round or flat dumplings


----------



## Pong (Jan 3, 2010)

Round.

Frontline gunner or mortar?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

Take the Gunner...

Fries or Mashed Potato


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

D*mn! Errmmm......frietato?

Whisky or Bourbon....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

Bourbon.

shorts or Jeans


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2010)

Jeans.


Earl Grey or Green Tea


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Earl Grey....

Black coffee or coffee with no milk.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2010)

UUUHHHHH Lucky, what's the difference?   Black

Dahli or Klipsche? I think I spelled the correctly.


----------



## Pong (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't know.

Frontline Wehrmacht troop during the Battle of Kursk or U-Boat crewman in late 1943?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kursk frontman me think......

Gunner or loader in a Panther....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2010)

Gunner!

cabbage or Broccoli (Yuk!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't mind either......but, broccoli then...

Junkers or Heinkel....



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> UUUHHHHH Lucky, what's the difference?   Black


One was being politically correct....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Junkers

Vicoden or Morphine!!!


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 4, 2010)

Morphine, sorry House.


Fw 190 or Yak-9


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Fw-190

Flying a B-17 or Flying a He-111


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2010)

B-17, but wouldn't turn down the 111.

Lever Action Rifle or Bolt Action Rifle?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 4, 2010)

Bolt.

Revolver or automatic?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tough choice, I guess a 1911A1 Semi would be my first choice, a Ruger Vaquero Single Action Revolver would be second.

Power or hand tools.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't really matter since I can screw up with either equally well.

Bird hunting or Big game hunting?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Game hands down.

Ham and Eggs or Flapjacks and Sausage?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds good to me, I'll eat it all.

Mac or PC?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

PC 

Elle Macpherson or Cindy Crawford


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2010)

Dunno.

Ground attack pilot flying a Mustang or B-17 crewman during summer 1943?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

The '51 I think.....

Ancient Greece or Rome....


----------



## Amsel (Jan 5, 2010)

Rome

Alexander the Great or Napolean(greater Commander)?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2010)

Alexander

East Coast or West Coast


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 5, 2010)

East Coast

Yankee or Rebel


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 5, 2010)

Neither, I'm heading West.


Halls of Montezuma or Shores of Tripoli?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shores of Tripoli

Jet Ski or Dirtbike?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Dirt bike Alll the way. 

Do-215 or Do-217


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do-217

Watch Mimes perform or get one kick in privates!!!


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2010)

Ouch. Would watch the mimes instead.

Bail out at low level or crash into the target?


----------



## Florence (Jan 6, 2010)

Bail. (I believe in miracles).

DVD or Bluray?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

For now.....DVD.

56th or 357th FG....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

56th FG

1957 Chevy Bel Air or 1957 Thunderbird?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy........Bel Air

1970 Boss Mustang or 2009 Boss Mustang


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Another easy one, 1970 Boss.

302 Boss or 428 Cobra Jet


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

426 Hemi.... 428 then....

Tom Jerry or Bugs Bunny....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2010)

Give me ol Bugs

Super Friends or X-Men


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

Tom and Jerry...

Broken neck or ssuper bad concussion.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Superfriends and Concussion.

Paper cut or stubbed toe?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

Stubbed toe... paper cuts hurt WAY to much  

Hershey or Kit Kat


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2010)

Kit Kat

Beach or mountain


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 6, 2010)

Mountain, though Lil' Bit would disagree.

Collard Greens or Spinach?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Collard Greens, seeing as I've never had them.

Big City Life or Country Living.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2010)

Country (MOST DEFINITELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Copper Head Bite or Brown Recluse Bite


----------



## Pong (Jan 7, 2010)

Come Again?

Do a split S in an F-86 at 5,000ft or fly upside down in an F-16 at 100ft?


----------



## A4K (Jan 7, 2010)

Whichever I get the chance to do first! (most likely neither unfortunately!)

Hampden TB.Mk.1 or Wellington Mk.X bomber? Deciding which to do first for the bomber build...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2010)

Have no idea mate, cannae pick one!  Flip a coin....

'40 Willys or '55 Chevy gasser....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably go with the '55

Adidas or Nike


----------



## A4K (Jan 7, 2010)

Neither. If forced to choose one, would trust Adidas quality more than Nike though.

Snow filled landscape, or hot sunny beaches...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 7, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Country (MOST DEFINITELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Copper Head Bite or Brown Recluse Bite



Copperhead (snake) or Brown Recluse (spider)



Hot sunny Beaches

Bikini or One Piece


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2010)

BIKINI!!!!!!!

Short or long hair.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes. 

Petite or Rubenesque?


----------



## Falkor50 (Jan 7, 2010)

Petite!!!!!!!


Asian chicks or American?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

American.....all the way..

Kidnapped for 3 years or be tortured by the enemy (If you were in the army or armed services. ) for 3 years (Not straight but time to time)


----------



## Pong (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't choose. (Rattles head to make a decision)

U.S Airborne troop on the night of D-Day or Army infantry on Omaha Beach (First wave)?


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

Not easy for either of them, but probably Airborne...

How do you like your food? Spicy or straight?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2010)

Somewhat spicy thank you very much....

First wave on Okinawa or Iwo Jima....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 8, 2010)

Probably Iwo, though both had it pretty rough.

Flags of our Fathers, or Letters from Iwo Jima?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Flags of our Fathers.

First Star Wars Trilogy or Second Star Wars Trilogy?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

first...

Abe Lincoln or George Washington?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Washington

Wooden Frigate or Ironclad?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wooden me think.....

82nd or 101st.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

82nd

Dive Bomber or Strategic Bomber


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Strategic Bomber... Dive bombing to high casualties... 

Ulysses S Grant or Eisenhower.


----------



## Pong (Jan 10, 2010)

Darn! Would have to choose Ike.

The Desert Fox (Rommel) or Monty?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rommel.......I think. 

Bf 110G-4 or Ju 88G-6....


----------



## Pong (Jan 10, 2010)

110.

B-26 or A-20G?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2010)

B-26

B-25 ground attack (nose FULL of 50s) or A-26?


----------



## Pong (Jan 11, 2010)

Go for the B-25.

Corvette (The ship, not the car.) or 1930s destroyer?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Destroyer....

'32 or '34 retro hot rod....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2010)

'34, I think?

Up sh!t creek without a paddle or sh!t out of luck!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go for the first one me think....

'58 Chevy Impala with 348 or Chrysler 300D with 392 Hemi.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2010)

hmmmmm, 

Give me the 300

Vanilla shake or Chocolate shake


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

50/50! 

The white Impala or the red Mercury kustom from American Graffiti(?)....


----------



## Pong (Jan 12, 2010)

Impala!

Fiat Cr.42 or I-16?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fiat CR.42!

P-51D or Fw 190D-9....


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fw 190D-9

P-47M or P47N


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

P-47M

Razorback or Bubbletop


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bubbletop!

Inline or radial....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Again? Big, earch shaking Radial, or a Merlin. Hard to choose

Beer or Whisky?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

D*mn you! Wheersky, beersky....d*mn, double d*mn and blasted b*ll*cks!

Blues or jazz....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Blues

Pink Undies or Au Naturale


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

On the lassies I hope!  Au Naturale....

Public swimming pool or somewhere secret skinny dipping....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Once again, with the lassies I hope Secret Swimming Hole.

Lake or River


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lake.....I think! 

Scuba diving or sky diving.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 13, 2010)

SCUBA!

Salt water or fresh water fishing?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2010)

Freshwater.

Cross Country or Downhill Skiiing


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cross country of course!

Yellowstone or Monument Valley.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2010)

Either

I'll ask this one again.
Redhead or Bunnette


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I know a tasty redhead....but I do like brunettes too and black haired and blondes and..... Red then.

Light cruiser or destroyer....


----------



## Pong (Jan 13, 2010)

Destroyer

Fi.156 Storch or L-4 Cub?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2010)

Storch I think....

Grumman Duck or Goose.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Goose, was attacked by a Grumman Duck at an Airshow once, drew blood from the top of my head. Tought me to dip my head a little further when I walk under one!!! 

BAR or M1 Garand


----------



## Amsel (Jan 14, 2010)

M-1 Garand

Kar-98 or Enfield


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kar-98

Hendrix or Clapton


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

Clapton....

Gretsch or Gibson....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Gibson, Lefty ES-335, then after that a Gretsh 6119 Tennesean, again Lefty.

Russian Front or Iwo Jima


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

The less of two evils you say.....d*mn! Iwo Jima!

Live in the 1700's or 1800's.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

1800's

Paint Brush or Airbrush...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Airbrush....

Challenger II or Abrams....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2010)

Abrams

SS Trail Blazer or SRT8 Jeep


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2010)

Jeep

MH-53 Pave Low or UH-60 Blackhawk?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Pave Low....no doubt. 

Ju-87 or Westland Whirlwind.


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2010)

Stuka all the way!

SB2U or TBD?


----------



## phatzo (Jan 18, 2010)

SB2U

Thai curry or Indian Curry


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

Indian, never tried Thai....

C. Reeves or J. Depp....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr Depp

Tara Reid or Lindsey Lohan (in their current state, not when, if ever, they were hot)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2010)

Tara Reid, Lindsey is just way to messed up!

Sarah Michelle Gellar or Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 18, 2010)

SMG.

Ant or Dec?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh God no! NO! NOO! Oh dear God NO!

Southern Pacific or Western Pacific....


----------



## Pong (Jan 18, 2010)

Southern Pacific

Fight in the North African desert or fight in the snow covered fields of Russia?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 19, 2010)

North Africa. Might have a better chance of living. 

Kyle Reese or Corporal Dwayne Hicks?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2010)

Corporal Hicks

Bismark or Yamoto


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 19, 2010)

Bismarck. 

The Matrix or the Terminator.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Matrix me think........

Saturday or Sunday morning.....


----------



## Pong (Jan 20, 2010)

Saturday.

F-14 or Su-37?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 20, 2010)

SU-37 without a doubt 

Ford 351 GT or Holden Torana


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ford 351 GT, I think.....

SAS or SBS....


----------



## Pong (Jan 21, 2010)

SAS

Conan or Leno?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 21, 2010)

Leno ALL THE TIME he is awesome 

supercharger or turbocharger


----------



## Pong (Jan 22, 2010)

Eh! Save Coco! 

Supercharger

Me-262 or Gloster Meteor?


----------



## Heinz (Jan 22, 2010)

Meteor


Timing chain or push rods


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2010)

Hienz, all the push rod motors I've ever worked on had timing chains or timing belts. Sorry

Road Runner of Coyote


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 24, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hienz, all the push rod motors I've ever worked on had timing chains or timing belts. Sorry
> 
> Road Runner of Coyote


Coyote




Gasoline or Diesel?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Gasoline I guess...

Army or a Police Officer


----------



## Pong (Jan 24, 2010)

Army.

D3A1 or SBD-3?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2010)

SBD-3 me think....

M-60 or MG42.....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 25, 2010)

M-60. 

Thompson Submachine gun or the PPSH/41? I would have said the Sten gun too, but I don't think that it would have been a contest with the Thompson.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thompson

Colts or Saints?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Hate both of them... but Colts. 

Barret fifty cal sniper or M-21


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll take the .50 cal

Laying on a beach or camping in the mountains


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mountain Camping, never saw the attraction to lying on the beach?

Float down the river on a tube or ski on a lake behind a boat.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

If it was a tube pulled by a boat then we can talk... but skiing. I floated down the Deleware River for 5 miles on a tube......

Eaten by sharks or Crocodiles.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, which to choose, eaten by shark, I think? 

Hit on head with giant ACME Anvil or have cliiff break way underneath you and plumit to your doom?


----------



## Pong (Jan 25, 2010)

The toony one.

P-51 or P-47


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2010)

P-47 I think.....more room for noseart. 

B-26 or B-25....


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> P-47 I think.....more room for noseart.
> 
> B-26 or B-25....


B-25 no hesitation! My favorite WWII bomber.

P-39 or Ki-27?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

P-39

Brewster Buffalo or Cutiss P-36 Hawk


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 26, 2010)

Buffalo

Wright Brothers plane (used for first flight) or Sr-71 Blackbird


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2010)

Blackbird, always wondered how that bird would handle a snap roll and a hammerhead turn 

Crash or Explode (how you think I will kick the bucket with my Mach 3 aerobatics).


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 26, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Blackbird, always wondered how that bird would handle a snap roll and a hammerhead turn
> 
> Crash or Explode (how you think I will kick the bucket with my Mach 3 aerobatics).


crash


Bulldog or Mastiff?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mastiff.....I think.

WWII Luftwaffe or USAAF uniform....


----------



## Pong (Jan 27, 2010)

Luftwaffe

P-40 or Ki-43?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2010)

P-40 I think...

M-10 or M-36.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

M-36. More powerful main gun and more armor.

Dirt Bike or Dune Buggy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dune Buggy!

East or West Africa.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 27, 2010)

East. Always been fascinated by biblical geography.

Sweet or Unsweet tea?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 27, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> East. Always been fascinated by biblical geography.
> 
> Sweet or Unsweet tea?


SWEET!!!



RR Griffon or AM-38?


----------



## Pong (Jan 28, 2010)

Griffon.

Crash in a high speed jet fully loaded with fuel or ditch in a fully loaded An-225?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 29, 2010)

ditch in a fully loaded An-225

Brazil or Argentina?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2010)

Argentina

Math class or English class


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2010)

English me think....

Sherlock Holmes or Hercule Poirot....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2010)

Holmes, but only because I don't know the other guy

cards or dominos


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cards

Hockey or Boxing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hockey....

Daytona 500 or Indy 500.....old school of course!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 31, 2010)

Daytona...always been a fan of NASCAR

Driting or drag racing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirting

Goose Down or Synthetic sleeping bad


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 1, 2010)

Goose down....As long as the fabric is treated/waterproofed.

Hotter than Hades, or colder that the balls of a brass monkey?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Neither...

Time to get this back ontrack!

Sir Francis Drake or Henry Morgan?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2010)

Henry Morgan

Roasted Chicken or Fried Chicken


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 21, 2010)

Fried Chicken 

Prime Rib or Porterhouse


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 22, 2010)

Prime Rib, but please don't overcook it!

Baked potato or fries?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Baked Potato

Eat a snake or a rat.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 22, 2010)

I've eaten both....At least if you consider squirrels rats with furry tails....Probably snake.

Fruit or vegetables?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2010)

Fruit...

Game meat (venison etc) or farmed meat (beef etc)...


----------



## Pong (Feb 22, 2010)

BEEF, BEEF, BEEF, BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF!!!!

Green Berets or S.A.S?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2010)

S.A.S 

'70 Hemi Cuda or '70 Boss 429 Mustang?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 13, 2010)

Mustang.

Blonde or brunette?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2010)

Brunette

Mustang or Warhawk


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mustang.....

Moscow or St. Petersburg....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never been to either so I'll pick St. Petersburg

6000 ft or 600 fathoms


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2010)

Fathoms...

Formula 1 or Rallying...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rally.

Snakes or Lizzards


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2010)

Snakes

Saab or Volvo?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Always liked Volvo better....

Empire Builder or Olympian Hiawatha....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 15, 2010)

Empire Builder

PC or Mac?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 15, 2010)

PC.

Musclecar or Monster Truck.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2010)

Muscle car

Scotch or Bourbon?

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2010)

Proper Scotch single malt...

Whisky or gin...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2010)

Whiskey!

Double barrel: over/under or side by side?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

Mmmm..will take side by side....

Mashed or Baked Potato!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mashed please.....

Tom Jerry or Bugs Bunny....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bugs Bunny

Zombie or Slasher Movies.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 16, 2010)

zombie

Howard Zinn or micheal moore.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2010)

Moore...

Space Walk or Parachute Jump...


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2010)

Space walk.

Apollo capsule or Soyuz module?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Apollo, not capsule #13 though!

Boxing or Wrestling


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2010)

Wrestling.

F-15 or F-14?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2010)

D*mn!  Errrmmmmm......F-8  F-14 I think.

Buccaneer or Tornado?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tornado.

F-18 or F-16?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2010)

F-18!

North or South....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2010)

of what?....South!

Warm milk or cold?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 23, 2010)

Cold.

Lamborghini or Ferrari?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ferrari....better selection of old classics!

Knightstemplar or Hospitaller....


----------



## Smoke (Jun 23, 2010)

Hospitaller.

Pirates or Ninjas?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Pirate ninjas?  Pirates I think.....or Ninjas...Hmmmm.

Commandos or Red Devils....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2010)

Red Devils.

Sail on a Viking Ship or a Tall Ship.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 24, 2010)

Tall Ship!

Mozart or Beethoven?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2010)

Mozart

Beer or Wine


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Beer!

Whisky or Whiskey....


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Whiskey I suppose...

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Coke I think.....

F-8 Crusader or F-4 Phantom....


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

F-8 Crusader.

YF-22 or YF-23?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Eeeerrrmmmm.......

New York Central or Pennsylvania Railroad....


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Pennsylvania...

Laptop or desktop (computer)?


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 29, 2010)

laptop

curry or chinese?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Curry.

Hamburger or hotdog?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hamburger.....

Sparta or Athens.....


----------



## Smoke (Jun 30, 2010)

Athens...

Greece or Rome?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Greece....

Blackhawk or Huey....


----------



## Smoke (Jun 30, 2010)

Blackhawk...

He 219 or P-61?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 30, 2010)

P-61

M1 Carbine or M1 Garand? 

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2010)

M1 Garand

50's Hot Rod or 60's Muscle Car?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2010)

Muscle car...

Renting a DVD or going to the cinema...


----------



## Smoke (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmmm... Cinema.

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2010)

D*mn! Pancakes.....

Plymouth Roadrunner Superbird or Dodge Charger Daytona.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

Charger...

Sugar or Artificial sweetener?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Sugar.

Spanish Rapier or Scottish Basket-Hilted Broadsword?


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 1, 2010)

Broadsword

Spitfire or Hurricane?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2010)

Can I have one of each? If not Spitfire...

Car or plane...


----------



## v2 (Jul 1, 2010)

plane...
brunette or blonde


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 1, 2010)

Blonde 8)

AK47 or M16?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

M16

Map and compass or GPS?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2010)

GPS

Classic Rock or Country?

TO


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Classic Rock.

Paper book or eBook?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Paper.....

Rock or a hard place.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

mmm..Rock!

holidays or work....?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2010)

Holidays.

Jules Verne or H.G. Wells?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Jules....

Germany or Argentina in the World Cup Soccer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Eeerrrmmmm.....Germany....

A J Foyt or David Pearson.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Foyt

P-51B or D


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

P-51D!

Horror or thriller....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2010)

Thriller.

Spy or Detective novel?


----------



## Pong (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm, I'd take the Spy.

An 20 round, inaccurate, low stopping power rifle or a 19th century, one round and powerful rifle during a 30 man enemy charge?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2010)

_A double edged battle axe and a bit of berserk! _

Think that I'll go for the one round and powerful rifle.....



Tail gunner or ballturret gunner.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 4, 2010)

Tail...

Airline or Bomber pilot?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Bomber....

Moscow or St. Petersburg.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2010)

Spy...

Fiction or non fiction book...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 5, 2010)

Usually non-fiction...

Science Fiction or Fantasy?


----------



## Pong (Jul 7, 2010)

Sci-Fi.

Quicksand or minefield?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quicksand

Justin Bieber or deafness


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I really like being able to hear, but if I had to listen to Bieber all the time, I'd probably choose deafness.

Rigid airship or non-rigid airship?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Rigid airship me think....

Jasta 2 or JG 52.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2010)

Jasta 2...

Escadrille Lafayette or the Flying Tigers?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2010)

Tiger

P-43 or P-36


----------



## Pong (Jul 8, 2010)

Going with the P-43.

M1911 Colt or Webley Revolver?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 8, 2010)

Webley (I prefer revolvers).

M1917 revolver or Webley Mk VI revolver?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

take the M1917

Who's on First or What's on Second


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

First

Fire or water...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Water

Swan or the Ugly Duckling


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Swan...

Spain or the Netherlands? (in Soccer/Football)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2010)

Spain, no, Netherlands, no Spain. 

Lady Gaga or Amy Winehouse (Who's more F'ed up that is)?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

Gaga (at least she has a nicer figure)

Banjo or Bagpipes?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

D*mn.....like them both...bagpipes!

Fokker Dr.I or Fokker D.VII


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

D.VII 

Blue or Black


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Black.....

1920's or 30's....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

30s...

Triplane or Biplane?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Biplane

Three legs or 4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

4

Cross bow or long bow?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Long bow, the only problem is that I don't have the years of training it takes to use one.

Smurfs or Fraggles?


----------



## Pong (Jul 10, 2010)

Smurfs

Batman or Superman


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Eeerrrmmm......Bat...Sup....Buperman....Satman....Batman!

4-8-4 or 4-6-4....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2010)

4-8-4.

Victorian London or Victorian New York?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmmmm.......New York, by a hair! 

Russian or French revolution....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

mmmm....French!

Horse racing or trotting


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neither!  Racing if forced to pick....

Castle or Mansion.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2010)

Castle...

Fly by wire or wire, wood and fabric?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wire, wood and fabric! Unless we're talking F-8 Crusader or A-1 Skyraider. 

Manfred von Richthofen or Erich Hartmann.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2010)

Richthofen!

Eddie Rickenbacker or Richard Bong?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Bong

George Preddy or John Meyer?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Since it's you H, Preddy.....

357th or 353rd....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

353rd

two handed sword or battle axe?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

To go beserk with? Hmmm......sword me think! 

Twit or twat....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Twat...

English English or American English...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Scottish English! 

Alexander The Great or Hannibal....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2010)

Alexander.

Icarus or Daedalus?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Icarus

Neck Tie or Bow Tie


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2010)

Bow tie. Bow ties are cool.

Tricorn hat or Top hat?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Eeerrrmmmmmm.....d*mn! Top Hat then....

Tuxedo or Highland Dress....


----------



## Pong (Jul 11, 2010)

The Tux....

Two hard punches at some guy you really, really hate or capture Osama Bin Laden?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Two right good punches at Bieber on my way to catch Rubish Bin Laden....

AK47 or MG44.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2010)

MG44...

Cessna Skyhawk or Piper Cherokee?


----------



## Pong (Jul 13, 2010)

Cherokee.

M14 or SKS Rifle?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

M14

Ice Hockey or Field Hockey


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2010)

ICE HOCKEY!

SE5a or Camel....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Camel...

Curtiss Jenny or Stearman Kaydet?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2010)

Stearman

.44 Magnum or .500 S&W Magnum?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have no idea..... .500 S&W Magnum

Milwaukee Road or Great Northern....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great Northern

Win the lottery or be stranded on island with a dozen mute Victoria Secret models.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2010)

Lottery...then buy the island and the models (who wouldn't be mute!!!) 

Lindsey Lohan or Britney Spears


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Neither...? 

Saturn or Uranus?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Saturn I think.....

LMS or LNER.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2010)

LMS all the way.

Henry Morgan or Blackbeard?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Henry Morgan.....

Yorktown or Enterprise....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Enterpise!

Bugle or Vuvuzela?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2010)

Bugle .....can shove those Vuvu thingys where the sun don't shine!!

Curtains or Blinds


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Curtains.

Caving or Spelunking?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2010)

Is there a difference? If I have to choose I'll say Spelunking because it's funner to say

Cliff diving or bungee jumping.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bungee jump then, if I had to pick....

Super Chief or Golden State Limited....steam era.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2010)

Blackbeard...

Pirate or Ninja...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Is there a difference? If I have to choose I'll say Spelunking because it's funner to say



Well, the joke among Cavers is that "Cavers rescue Spelunkers." This is because most people who call it Spelunking are either new to Caving and don't really know what they're doing, or are trying show off and end up getting themselves into bad spots.
This is, of course a generalization, I'm sure there are some very good and experienced "Spelunkers."


Anyway, back on topic... Pirate!

Wind up clock or battery powered clock?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2010)

Battery

Walnuts or Pecans


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Neither, as I'm allergic to both.

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2010)

Orange...

Original Italian Job film (The Italian Job (1969)) or the remake (The Italian Job (2003))...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2010)

The original Italian Job!

Since you all missed it!

Super Chief or Golden State Limited....steam era and heavy weights.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Super Chief...

Steamboat or steam train?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Steam train.....

Rocky Mountains or the Alps.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Alps...

Appalachians or Adirondacks?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Eeerrmmm....d*mmit! 

Adelaide or Sidney....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2010)

Sydney...

Australia or New Zealand...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2010)

New Zealand

Minnesota or Hell (Yes, I realize there isn't much difference).


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Minnesota...

War of 1812 or the French revolution?


----------



## Pong (Jul 15, 2010)

French Revolution

LVT-4 or DUKW


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

DUKW!

Tesla or Edison?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

Thomas will do!

BBQ Ribs or Steak


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Steak!

Jaguar XK120 or XK140.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

XK120...

Violin or Guitar?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Guitar

Night Owl or Early Worm


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Night Owl.

Leonardo Da Vinci or Benjamin Franklin?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

Franklin.....

Thomas Jefferson or John Adams....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Jefferson.

Rob Roy MacGregor of Robin Hood?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rob Roy.....

82nd or 101st.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

82...

Lighthouse or fire lookout tower?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Lighthouse...

Yacht or Speedboat...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2010)

B-I-G effing yacht! 8)

SAS or SEAL....


----------



## Pong (Jul 16, 2010)

SAS

DC-3 or Ju-52?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

DC-3.

Fencing or boxing?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

Fencing

Watching grass grow or Syncronized swimming


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it women doing it? 

BSA Rocket Gold Star or Triumph Bonneville....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2010)

Triumph Bonneville...

Copper or brass?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2010)

Brass...

Diamond or Gold...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Diamond me think....

Gretsch or Gibson hollow body guitar.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2010)

Gretsch...

Tall ship or steam ship?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Eeerrrmmmmm.......d*mmit! Tall steam ship?  D*mn difficult a beautiful Clipper or a classic Ocean Liner? Hmmmm....

Have no idea! 

Lola T70 or Ferrari 330P4....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2010)

Ferrari...

Ferrari 250 GTO or 599 GTO...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ferrari 250 GTO of course! Pure car pornography! 

Harley Davidson or Indian....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2010)

Indian...

Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) or Matt Murdock (Daredevil)?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

Er....run with A F

Hot water bottle or electric blanket.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 18, 2010)

Hot water...

Fireplace or space heater?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Big open fire place....for big logs! 

Windsurfing or surfing.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 18, 2010)

Windsurfing.

Scuba divng or snorkeling?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2010)

SCUBA...

Skydiving or Bungee jumping...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Skydiving then.....

Private jet or private prop.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 18, 2010)

If the prop is a WWII airplane then prop. If not... probably still prop. 

Private fixed wing or private rotorcraft?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Private fixed wing....

USS Mississppi or USS Alabama......BB's.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2010)

USS Mississippi.

Battle off Samar or the Battle of Flamborough Head?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 3, 2010)

Since no one else replied to this thread, I'll see if I can get it going again...

Battle off Samar.

Manfred von Richthofen or René Fonck?


----------



## Pong (Aug 3, 2010)

The Red Baron.

M1911 Colt or Beretta M9?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 3, 2010)

M1911.

Luger or Broomhandle Mauser?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

Broom Handle of course!

Mosquito or Beaufighter?


----------



## Pong (Aug 4, 2010)

Mosquito.

BF-110 or P-61?


----------



## sabrina (Aug 4, 2010)

P-61...for the sole reason that I love its name, "The Black Widow". Seems fitting especially since I've become Ninja Sabrina around here.  (I love the name by the way, Matt)

Pink Lady or Glacier Girl?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2010)

Glacier Girl.

Curtiss JN-4 or Avro 504?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

The Curtiss....

fish'n'chips or bangers and mash


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2010)

Bangers and Mash...

Haggis or Mince pie?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2010)

Neither if possible...

A20 or A26...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2010)

A-20.

Scottish Highlands or English Lake District?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2010)

Highlands!

Warm Beer of Cold Beer?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2010)

No beer... I'm under 21. (Though I usually prefer cold beverages)

Fiddle or Violin?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2010)

Fiddle...

Bagpipes or drums...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Bagpipes!

Glass Armonica or Piano?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Glass Armonica

FIght in the mountains or desert?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Mountains! Being from part of the Appalachians I find large areas of flat ground quite disconcerting.

Swim in the ocean or a river?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2010)

Ocean! Sharks? What sharks!!!!!!!

Inverted or sissy right side up?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Green over blue! (inverted)

Loop or roll? (aerobatic maneuvers)


----------



## Pong (Aug 5, 2010)

What will make you throw up quickly? I'll go with the loop.

Baseball or basketball?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Baseball...

Football/Soccer or "American Football?"


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2010)

D****mn!  Both, but since I have to pick......Minnesota Vikings, American Football.

20th Century Limited or Broadway Limited...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 6, 2010)

20th...

B-2 or B-52?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

B-52

DC-3 or Ju52


----------



## Smoke (Aug 6, 2010)

DC-3.

USS Akron or USS Macon?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

USS Akron

Fokker D.VII or Fokker D.VIII?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 6, 2010)

D.VII

Japanese Samurai or European Knight?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Knight Templar then......

'57 Chrysler 300C or Ford Thunderbird....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

T-Bird for me!

SR-71 or U-2?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

SR-71

peanuts or Popcorn


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Popcorn.

Blueberry pie or chocolate cake?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Think that I'll go for the Blueberry Pie here actually....

Azteks or Incas....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Inca...

Musket ball or Minie ball?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2010)

Minie ball? is that a small formal dance?????? Since I'm not sure, it will be Musket.

Easy one here. Reading the forum?
Doing the laundry?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh Jeez, must rush off and do the Laundry....Not friggin Likely!!!

FORUM!!

Stairs or elevator


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

How high is it? 

Plains or mountain country....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2010)

Mountains.

Billy Bishop or Albert Ball?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Ball...

Red Baron or Hartmann...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Red Baron.....I think. 

Ferrari 330P4 or Lola T70.....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2010)

Ferrari...

Pitts Special or Sukhoi Su-31?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Pitts...

Aerobatics or Leisure Flight...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2010)

Depends on my mood at the time...

Beechcraft Staggerwing or Beechcraft Bonanza?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Bonanza

Zippers or buttons


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

In Jeans? Zipper me think.....

The Donald thingys or Burgerking?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Burgerking

Country or Western...Music...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Western I guess...

Ragtime or Pop?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Neither....Rockabilly! 8)

Blues or Jazz....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Blues...

John Williams or Jerry Goldsmith?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

John Williams

torpedoes or depth charges


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Torpedo.

Submarine or surface ship?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Surface ship.....I think.   Difficult choice!

Willys Jeep or Schwimmwagen....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeep...

Thunderbird or Mustang?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thunderbird me think.....

Prague or Budapest.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2010)

Blues...

Rock or Metal...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 10, 2010)

um... Rock'n Prague 

girl with tattoos or none?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

None.

Blonde or Redhead?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

REDHEAD!!!! (with tattoos!!)
 
Skip bombing or dive bombing?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Dive bombing.

JDAM or strafing?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2010)

?? 

'41 Willys or '55 Chevy gasser?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2010)

55 Chev.

Win the lottery or stranded on island with Playboy Bunnies.


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll take the lottery. I don't do fake women with silicone and botox....

'69 Camaro or '70 Chevelle?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2010)

(Just saying, if you win a big enough lottery, you can have both  )

70 Chevelle, my brother used to drag race them

Shelby Cobra or Dodge Viper?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2010)

A '68 Shelby Cobra 500KR....

Smith Weston or Colt six shooter....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2010)

Niether, Para Ordnance PXT P-14 in a pair!

Pecans or Almonds?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Almonds

Laces or buckles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2010)

Laces.

Nitro or Alcohol?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

What the hell...Nitro....

History Channel or Discovery


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

History (that was a hard one)

Ground Attack or Night Fighter?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2010)

Ground Attack

Real or fake boobs???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Reeeaaalllll! D*mmit!

Beach house or mountain hut....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

(Ok for the record, my answer to Dan's would have been: "YES")


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2010)

Beach House

Skateboarding or Surfing???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

Skateboarding.

Hang-gliding or para-gliding?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hang-gliding me think...

Black or white....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2010)

Gray,

Red head or Blond?


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 23, 2010)

Red

German or Belgium Beer


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Mmmm... run with German...

pets.....Snakes or Lizards


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Neither.....T-Rex! 

Flathead V-8 or Buick straight 8.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Straight 8!

Lotus or Jaguar


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lotus 78 F1 car and a Jaguar E-Type thank you very much.....

War of '76 or the Civil War....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2010)

Revolutionary war.

Blue ink or Black?


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 24, 2010)

always black ink.

standard/manual/stick or automatic transmission.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Depends on what it's in? 

'70 Hemi Challenger or Hemi Cuda both with 4 on the floor shift....


----------



## Smoke (Oct 26, 2010)

Challenger...

Chrysler Building or Empire State Building?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2010)

Empire

Lucky13 with a mo-hawk or a perm?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2010)

NIETHER!!!!!!!!!!   

Knives;
Buck or Case?


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2010)

Buck.

CIA or MI6?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2010)

MI6

Root Beer or Birch Beer?


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2010)

Root Beer...

One main float or two? (In a seaplane)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 27, 2010)

Depends on the craft.

Hotwheels or Matchbox?


----------



## Smoke (Oct 28, 2010)

Matchbox...

Blowback Semi-Auto or Double-Action Revolver?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2010)

Semi auto...

Sailboat or motorboat...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2010)

Motor boat.

Fried or scrambled eggs?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2010)

Scrambled with cheese please.

Sausage Links or Patties


----------



## Smoke (Oct 28, 2010)

Patties.

Gas Balloon or Hot Air Balloon?


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 29, 2010)

Hot Air

Han or Lando


----------



## Smoke (Oct 29, 2010)

Han.

Picard or Kirk?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2010)

Picard;

Ford Boss 302 or Chevrolet DZ 302?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 2, 2010)

Chevy...

Nuclear or diesel-electric submarine?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nuclear

Tall Ship or Viking Ship?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Viking

T-Rex or Spineosaurus


----------



## Smoke (Nov 3, 2010)

Tyrannosaurus...

Foil or Epee? (Fencing)


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 3, 2010)

Epee

Apple Jacks or Fruit loops.. (cereals)


----------



## CliffyB (Nov 3, 2010)

Fruit Loops!

Bass or Guitar?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

Either:

Denon or Nakamichi ( i think i spelled that correctly)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2010)

Nakamichi

Bass or Treble?


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 3, 2010)

Treble

front or rear wheel drive vehicle?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

ALL WHEEL DRIVE:

City or Country?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Country

ZZ Top or Captain Tennille? (C'mon, admit it, you know you sang along wth Muskrat Love)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ZZ Top dude!

Gretsch or Gibson....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2010)

I lean toward the Gibson line, but Gretsch makes some nice Guitars as well.

Les Paul or Stratocaster?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 4, 2010)

Les Paul.

Mortar or Pestle?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 4, 2010)

Les Paul.

Mortar or Pestle?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2010)

Your gonna need both.

Boots
Red Wings or Wolverines?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2010)

Your gonna need both.

Boots
Red Wings or Wolverines?


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 4, 2010)

Red Wings always.

8 track or cassette?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2010)

Cassette - though I still have my 8 Tracks! CD's are a fad.

DVD or Blue Ray


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

BlueRay for HD but don't have one myself, don't use DVD's much...

Internet News or Newspapers...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 8, 2010)

Internet

Handgun or rifle

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2010)

A nice sniper rifle me think......

Turbo or blower?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2010)

I love turbo, bu the blower just looks so dam cool!

4 speed or 6 speed manual transmission?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2010)

4 speed '68 Black Hemi Charger......

Thriller or horror.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> 4 speed '68 Black Hemi Charger...........



You are killing me here (Great choice!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Would have looked sooooo saweet in my garage.... 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine too my friend, mine too!

------------------------------

Horror

Horror movie for a first date, or comedy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Movie? As in watching?

Baseball or Football.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 8, 2010)

Football.

V-12 Ocean racer or Turbine Power?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2010)

A 80 foot Elco gunboat with twin Merlins?

Spring or Fall....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2010)

Fall, no question

Katherine Zeta Jones or Selma Hyack


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2010)

Both!!!

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Both...

Vodka or Rum....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2010)

RUM!!!!
One lump or two?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2010)

2...

Beer or spirits...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Both....

Sunrise or sunset....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> 2...
> 
> Beer or spirits...



Let me go get my hammer Hugh, I'll be right back.

Either.
The smell of nitro-methane or 118 av gas ( both coming from running engines).


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Avgas me think..... I much prefer the old school drag racing, factory supported, 60's style. 

Back to my earlier.... Sunset or Sunrise.

And to just make a point here.....observe the Hemi badge! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2010)

I said I'd take either one Jan. (sunrise or sunset)
Oh, and we have gotten the interior of the 1969 Hemi four speed painted.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Aaaand the pics!?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2010)

(Please ignore my drooling........ )

Sadley, I've only smelt the nitro running

SS Chevell or Road Runner?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2010)

'69 Hemi Road Runner 'Beep-Beep' . Of course should she have the N94 black lift-off fiberglass hood option, instead for the N96 'Air Grabber' thing.....

'65 Mustang or Thunderbird.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2010)

The lift off hood cars were A-12 options Jan and as far as I know for I have been wrong before, they were all 440 Six Paks.

Mustang:

Jaguar or Aston Martin?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh well.....but for a few extra $$$$, you know.... 

Jaguar as in E-Type!

Harley Davidson or Indian.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the Indian was a lot cooler looking bike.

Death:
By firing squad or hanging?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2010)

Firing Squad I think....too many chances for a slow death with hanging!

'57 or '59 Chrysler 300.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2010)

59 (in red)

Jaguar XJ200 or SSC Ultimate Aero?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The lift off hood cars were A-12 options Jan and as far as I know for I have been wrong before, they were all 440 Six Paks.



A12 70 only Chrysler 300 Hurst 

http://www.mymopar.com/69-71 opcodes


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2010)

But for 69 the A-12 was for the 440 sixpak option which got you the large scoop hood and the most cfm ever offered on a production car at 1350 cfm.

SSC Ultimate Aero

Blue ink or Black?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Must have missed it on the list then.... Anyhoo, I'd have put some $$$ in the sellers pocket to get that hood. 

Black ink, if we're talking tattoos here....

Tattoos or piercings....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

Have both (and if you ever meet me you'll probably laugh)

Ladies with or without tats?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Both.... 

M36B-1 or M36...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2010)

M-36B1

Canon or Nikon?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2010)

Nikon

Red Heads or Brunettes?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Redettes....Brunheads....I don't know! 

Mountain or Northern type....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Northern!

Engliash Bulldog or English Mastiff?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2010)

Mastiff...

Black Labrador or Golden Labrador...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Black then I think....

Thompson machine gun or MP40?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)

Thompson

Joe Satriani or John Petrucci


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Joe Satriani don't recognise the other one.

Pickles or milk 


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Nov 21, 2010)

Milk

AR-15 or MP44?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

MP44

Jagdpanther or Stug IV.....


----------



## Pong (Nov 21, 2010)

Stug.

Willy Jeep or Kubelwagen?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Willys all the way....

Tram or bus....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2010)

Neither

Chrysler 426 Hemi (425 hp) or Ford SOHC 427(600 hp)?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2010)

*426 Hemi!* Wasn't the Hemi tested for way more then 425hp? ...and wonder how hp the DOHC or if it was a SOHC Hemi put out... 8)

Yorktown or Enterprise....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2010)

Yorktown...

Winter or Summer...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2010)

Winter

Icecream or yogurt?


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 30, 2010)

Yogurt.....milk alergy

Tequila or vodka?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Vodka, Tequila will kill ya

Canoe or Sailboat?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Depends on where.....a tea clipper out on the open sea and a canoe on the Colorado River etc... 

1950's or 1960's....


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 30, 2010)

1950's. Elvis, Rock Roll, 1955-56-57 Chevies!

Small Block Chevy or Big Block Chevy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Small and Big Block Mopar.... 

'50 Buick or '50 Mercury....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2010)

50 Merc please.

Forced to listen to Taylor Swift or Barry Manilow (saying neither one is not an option).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2010)

Barry then.....since I only know that plonker, haven't of the other tw*t! 


AWD or tracked vehicle....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

Got a 4x4 so will take that but wouldn't mind a tracked vehicle, would certainly bring some nice powder snow into the skiing spectrum...

RWD or FWD...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2010)

RWD!!!!!!!!!!

Diesel engines- Caterpillar or Detroit?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2010)

Caterpillar - my uncle worked for them for 40+ years.

Coke or Pepsi 







Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2010)

D*MN!!

Georgian or Victorian...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2010)

Jan, I thought you were suppose to list your choice before you gave two more choices.


----------



## Pong (Dec 5, 2010)

Neither!

M2 .50 or MG42?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2010)

50 cal...

Maxim or Vickers 303...


----------



## Pong (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely the Maxim.

M9 Beretta or Glock?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

M9 then.....I think.

Modern motorcycle or a proper Brit made cafe racer....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2011)

Brit racer...

Countryside or City...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2011)

Countryside.

Snap On or Mac Tools?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Snap On, which was I think founded by a Swede....

'70 Hemi Cuda or '70 Hemi Challenger, both with 4 on the floor and pistol grip.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2011)

Cuda!!!!!!

Hydroplane or Off Shore Cigarette? (race craft)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hydroplane.....I think. 

Viking or Samuraj sword....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2011)

Samuraj...

Laptop or desktop...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Desktop me think....

Jaguar XK120 or XK140.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2011)

140
1933 Ford Three Window Coupe or 1934 Ford Three Window Coupe?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

D*mn......I'll have the '34 then, in proper retro rod style!

'40 Ford or Chevy pickup....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2011)

The 40 Ford without a doubt!
Bose or Dali?(speakers)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2011)

Bose...

Home cinema or movie theatre...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2011)

Home Cinema! 

FEF-3 or GS-4?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2011)

FEF-3. She was a little heavier.

Shotgun:
Mossberg 500 or Remington 700


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, I'd like to get into this but I don't know enough about guns to answer......OK, put me down for the Ruger.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

You have to offer a choice now.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey VB, you pick one, I don't think he's coming back.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> FEF-3. She was a little heavier.
> 
> Shotgun:
> Mossberg 500 or Remington 700


To get this one going again....

Remington 700

Marilyn Monroe or Jayne Mansfield


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I would pick Marilyn.

Ironman or Captain America


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2011)

Ironman;

Food:
Italian or Japanese?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 28, 2011)

Italian. 

Guinness or Corona?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2011)

Guinness:

Splitting hairs,
Plymouth or Dodge?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2011)

Dodge

'68 Corvette or 69' Boss Mustang


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 30, 2011)

68 Corvette

Marilyn Monroe or Sophia Loren


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2011)

Wise choice the Vette......... 

Marilyn again. I lived near SF and used to go to Di Maggio's! I digress.

'32 highboy, or '40 coupe? Tuff one eh?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll take both.

Sony or Panasonic?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sony, as they're teamed up with Ericsson......

Kenworth or Peterbilt?


----------



## A4K (Aug 31, 2011)

Peterbilt.

Fight for your rights, or just do what an idiot says no matter how ridiculous or stressful. (Current situ with bosses - fighting all the way so far)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 19, 2011)

Unless you are going to quit do what the idiot says...

Read a good book or watch a good movie. 
(Can't be the same movie and book.)


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Sep 19, 2011)

Book without question....

New fangled or traditional?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2011)

Traditional.

The norm or constant change?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2011)

The norm, I hate change...

Tricked out motorcycle or tricked out car?


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2011)

A '49Mercury retro kustom or a '32/'34 retro hotrod......8)

A '50 Harley Davidson or a '50 Indian?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2011)

Either one.

A blown Chrysler Hemi or a Ford SOHC 427? (you must know your engines to make this choice)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll take "The Cammer" I'm partial to big Ford engines for some reason.

Top Fuel Dragster or Funny Car?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2011)

Dragster.

Televisions;
Plasma or LED.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Whichever is better! 

Retro '32 hotrod or a retro '49 Mercury kustom.....?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

The 32' Retro.

PT-17 or PT-19?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

PT-19....

Lola T70 or Ferrari 330P4?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

The T70.

A Orlikon 20mm or a Browning 50 caliber.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ma 1!

392 Hemi or 409?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

392 hemi.

Food;
Japanese or Chinese?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Eeerrrrmmmmm......bugger!! Chinese.....I think.....or maybe Japanese.....or....

Fred Lorenzen or Tiny Lund?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Tiny Lund.

Challenger or Cuda? Both being E bodies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

A 4-speed manual, with pistol grip, shaker hood, '70 Hemi Cuda! 8)

Hemi Under Glass or Little Red Wagon?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First, second, or third shift?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nightshift! 

Daytona or Talladega?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Track-Talladega
Car-Daytona


Ford GT-40 or Dodge Viper GTS-R?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

An original '60's GT40!

Flathead or Knucklehead Harley?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

Viper.

Lager or ale?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Knucklehead and Ale.
Matchbox or HotWheels?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Matchbox!

Jo-Han or AMT.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

AMT.
The Roadrunner or Whyle E. Coyote.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

A '69 Roadrunner please..... 

The Olympian Hiawatha or the Empire Builder....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

If I knew what the hell you were talking about, I could answer.

Refridgerators - side-by-side or drawers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

There trains Matt.
Both.
Side by side.

Pickups;
1938 Ford or a 1938 Chevrolet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

'38 Chevy..... My favourite is the '40 Ford though.

Challenger II or M1 Abrams.....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 26, 2011)

What??????????????
a Dodge? Do they still make them over there???
I digress, M1.

Sedan or El Camino?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sedan.....

Tail end Charlie or Ball turret gunner....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ball turret gunner for coolness factor. But not on a B-17. The piss tube was up wind.

New York or Ribeye?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ribeye!!!

Salad or Seafood (to go along with your steak that is, real man will answer more steak though).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

More steak.

Airbus 300 or 747-400?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

47-400

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Apples.

Turbo/Blower or NitrousOxide?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

Turd blower.

Lee Enfield or Mauser?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Lee Enfield.

Packard Merlin or Damlier Benz DB 605?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

DB605 for coolness.....

Rum or Tequila.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2011)

YES, and a little bit of ice please.

Ice tea or Hot tea?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm... that's a toughy. Southern Iced tea or hot Earl Grey. Southern iced tea with Equal!

One .50BMG or two .30cals?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Ice tea.
Vacations;
Alaska or Australia?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

Negative. You have been ejected due to inability to conform. 

1-.50 or 2- .30s? Focus people.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm focusing.
One Fifty.
Speaker;
Dali or Bose?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2011)

Really? Bose for their radio only.  And I'm an audiophile...or so I would like to believe. I like B&W.

Southern tea or lemonade?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2011)

Both, thank you.

Wild Turkey or Gentleman Jack?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Neither, but as I must pick, Gentleman Jack....

'59 DeSoto Adventurer or '59 Dodge Custom Royal Lancer D-500......


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2011)

What is it with all the Chrysler products????????????????
Cpt. DeSoto then........

39 Ford with flow thru ventilation, or a little Anglia? !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2011)

'39 Ford....

Gibson or Gretsch....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't play either but would take either of them.

Dogs;
Airedale or Mastiff?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2011)

Holey moley, big dogs big p**p!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO which ever one. Airedale if I must.

sushi or sashimi


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

Sh!t I wouldn't touch either....

Crew cut or short back and sides...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2011)

Crew cut, always......

Green Devils or Red Devils.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2011)

Your going to have to explain. Way to many variables.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2011)

The German or British WWII paras......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2011)

OHHHHHHH! Green Devils.

1969 Trans Am or Z-28 Camaro?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2011)

TA all the way with big fatties all round.

Colt Python or S&W 686?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the grip on the Python. Little more comfortable.

R-2800 or V-1710?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

R-2800....

Daytona 500 or Indy 500...?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2012)

Neither. Rather watch the old Trans Am series but seeing as it is not what it use to be I'll watch the Rolex Series instead or today's Trans Am series.

Sherlock Holmes or Columbo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes....

Knucklehead or Flathead...?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Neither, I'll take a panhead.

Viking Sword or Spartan Sword?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Honestly, want them all three! Is that greedy?

Viking sword! With a big battle axe! 

Navy Fury or USAF Sabre...?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fury 

(reminds me of a long retired colleague who flew Furies off the USS Boxer CV-21)

Superman or Captain Marvel?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Superman! (I think)

Talladega or Daytona?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 18, 2012)

Daytona

Rice Krispies or All-Bran cereal


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2012)

All bran (AKA Colon Blow), never was a fan of Rice Krispies.

Apple or Pumpkin pie.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2012)

Make it pumpkin, from scratch, and lotttttts of whipppped cream!
But then, you can't beat my own apple pie.

BBQ turkey, or oven baked?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 21, 2012)

Neither, I don't like turkey.
Big or small busted?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2012)

Female? Either one.

Dell or Apple?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dell, easier to fix when the break.

Twinkies of Ho-Ho's?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2012)

Neither, I'll take ding dongs

habeneros or jalapenos?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Have no idea.....

'70 Hemi Cuda or Hemi Challenger.....


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 15, 2013)

if it's alright, I'll see if we can get this thread going again 

I'd take the Hemi Challenger... I like the earlier A-body Barracudas more than the 'Cuda.

Pratt Whitney R-2800-10W or Rolls Royce Merlin 45?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2013)

Merlin every day of the week.

You must marry Rosanne Barr or Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nancy. I'm not into fat broads.
Boxers or briefs?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2013)

Whot? Paul, do I have to chooooose?
Boxers........... 

V8's or four bangers?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2013)

Four sausages sounds good.
Tiger Moth or Stampe SV4 ?


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tiger Moth

Laptop or PC


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 15, 2013)

PC.
Every time.
Mary-anne or Ginger?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mary Ann.

PC or TV?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

P.C. every time.
109 or 190?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

..190, a D!

Jane Russell or Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 16, 2013)

Jane Russell, any day of the week! 

Tricia Helfer or Christina Hendricks  see if anyone is as nerdy as me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

Both.

55' or 56' Chevy.


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 16, 2013)

56 Chevy Nomad B) but I prefer actually the Pontiac Chief or Buick Special personally.

426 HEMI or 427 Side Oiler?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

Street Hemis excellerate like a 318 two barrel out of the hole and don't make good power until they reach 4,000 rpm or better so I'd have to say the 427 side oiler.

Fresh water fishing or salt water fishing.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

Grocery store, actually.
American bacon or Canadian bacon?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

AMERICAN!!!
What kinda question is that?

Ford Coyote motor and Chevrolet LS motor.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, since it is not a choice. 

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 16, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yes, since it is not a choice.
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?


Why chose just one? 8)






Pancakes or Waffles?


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

Waffles. They hold more syrup and butter.

M1 Garand or M14/M1A?


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 16, 2013)

Opps!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Garand....

BSA Rocket Gold Star or Honda CB 750?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll take the BSA definitely

huckleberry or boysenberry syrup?  (thinking about fried chicken and waffles! )



meatloaf109 said:


> Grocery store, actually.


how?! why?!  I gotta admit lately, I may try my luck at the river rather than the grocery store... it's gotten abysmal


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Merlin or Griffon?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Merlin! Hands down!

World cruise or drive the length of Route 66....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2013)

World cruise?  I'll take the drive any day.

French fries... thick or thin?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thin.....

Mountain or flatland....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mountains!!!!! Flatlands are too windy.

CDs or LPs?


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

LP's. I miss the artwork.

Metric or Imperial?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Metric....don't understand the Imperial! 

Harley Davidson or Indian.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

HD

Triumph or BSA?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 17, 2013)

Triumph any day of the week!

Harley Davidson or Triumph? :O


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

D*mn!!

Eerrrmmmm.....

B*llocks....

Harley bobber, flathead...old school..

Ford Ranchero or Chevrolet El Camino....'59!


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Norton or Velocette?

and why


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Norton..... As in Ed Norton, the Honeymooners!

Quiet, or mayhem?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll take the Norton, easier to find parts for those... supposedly
I'll also take the El Camino, I like the 67 more though personally.
I'll take peace and quiet. I've had enough mayhem this past decade. 

Steak or Pot Roast with your mashed potatoes?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pot roast. Steak requires a baked potato.
Dog or cat?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Heeeeere ***** *****! 

Prime rib........ or........?


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

Norton as in Manx or Fastback.
Dogs
Ribeye... I can't remember the last time I had that with all the CJD business.


Bacon fried or grilled?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Manx Norton......*daydreaming*

Fried, then grilled....

4-8-4 or a 4-8-2....


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

Neither.
4 6 2

The Somme or D Day?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2013)

D-Day......I think..

Tail or nose gunner....


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

hard one....

I'm too big to fit in a rear turret.

North Atlantic convey in a tanker or BC?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Is BC, Bomber Command old boy? Think that I'll take the Lancaster then....

Work for Chrysler's, Ford's or GM's design department in the 50's or 60's?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe too much.... 

NYC or PRR.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Bump!*


----------



## Readie (Oct 27, 2013)

Jan, dear boy, have you been on the jungle juice again old chap?

My fulsome apologies if you find the term 'Jungle' or 'juice' offensive 

Option 1 Electronic eavesdropping for national security

Option 2 Personal freedom.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 27, 2013)

2 please.
A return to youth with mature knowledge, or stay mature but have the outlook of a 16 y.o. again?


----------



## Readie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hard one that Meat.

Neither in reality but, would love to do it all again.

1) Go back to 16
2) Be 10 years younger.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

Go back to 16!! I was a gym rat and in the best shape of my life, worked in a high paying job that most 20yo would have killed for, and had a fake ID.

Okay... bad idea.

Genoa or hard salami?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

Genoa, always!
Bacon wrapped burgers, or bacon wrapped rib eye steaks?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2013)

Go with the Rib Eye...

Day shift or Night Shift...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Already work the nightshift.... 

West Coast or East Coast....


----------



## Readie (Oct 30, 2013)

West Coast (of England)

Money or happiness?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 30, 2013)

Money. I can buy happiness.
Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll take Vanilla - Root Beer Floats! 
speaking of which, Root Beer or Coke?


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

Ice cold coke, ice and a slice of lemon.

Manual or automatic gearboxes?


----------



## silence (Oct 31, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Money. I can buy happiness.
> Chocolate or vanilla?



No no no! One cannot "buy" happiness.

However, with money one can improve one's bargaining position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## silence (Oct 31, 2013)

Readie said:


> Ice cold coke, ice and a slice of lemon.
> 
> Manual or automatic gearboxes?



Ooh, tough one. Mostly depend on the car and the nature of the drive, but, damnit! manuals are more fun.

Ok, a darker one: losing your sight or losing your hearing?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2013)

Loose my hearing, I could still do most everything I do now and not be able to hear.

Give a swift kick in the A$$ to Miley Cyrus or Kim Kardashian?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 31, 2013)

how about neither? lol of course I'm biased, I've accidentally met both of them. The joys (pains?) of growing up in SoCal. 

for Halloween 

fast or slow zombies?


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

None....

I only have to see a picture of Thatcher to complete my Halloween misery.

One dog or two?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 31, 2013)

Hot dogs? Two would nevvvverrrrrrrrr be enough!
Man I miss Ball Park Franks....... a little mustard...... wiping the drool from my keyboard.

ribs or steak?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

Steak. Ribs get the mustache and beard too nasty.
Snoopy or the Red Barron?


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 1, 2013)

Snoopy. Nothing personal. 

A date with Nancy Pelosi or 15 rounds with Rocky Marciano?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd take the 15 rounds with Rocky, since I know I would be knocked out dead in the first round. A date with Nancy Pelosi would haunt me for the rest of my life.

A date with Nancy Peloci, or smoke one of Bill Clintons cigars.


----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

one of Bill Clintons cigars.
Miley Cyrus or Amanda Bynes?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2013)

Amanda Bynes, pre-doped out nutcase though. Miley is just nasty!!!

Home made bread or home made apple pie?


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Home made apple pie... now we are talking 

Carpet or laminate?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2013)

Laminate. Carpet gathers too many little nasties that cause my allergies to kick into high gear.

Electric or accoustic guitar.


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Electric... the most soulful instrument.

Gloss or satin finish paint?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2013)

Depends on what you are applying it to. 

One lump.....................or two?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

2 if sugar, none if malignant...

Smoking or drinking...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2013)

Dwinking pleez.

Planet of the Apes, or Forbidden Planet?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 1, 2013)

Forbidden Planet. Robby the robot and Anne Francis. Woo-hoo!
Coffee black or cream and sugar?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2013)

Black and sweeeeet, like my wome...... sorry

Star Trek original or Deep Space Nine.......


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

Not either really... I prefer Dr Who.

Dianna Rigg or Stephanie Powers ?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll take Stephanie Powers, especially back in the day so to speak. Always a sucker for a red-head.

Olivia Wilde or Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Olivia Beckinsale or Kate Wilde......help! 

Nose gunner or tail gunner...


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stephanie Powers! Oh, sorry, nose gunner.  

Bacon or brie?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bacon!!

Rum or Vodka...


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Neither.

Beer or bacon ? hahahha


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh you're cruel! Stephanie Powers. 

Fries or onion rings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Neither, they repeat on me to much ...

BURP... a faint of onion wafts across the room. Not nice.

Don't duck the question

bacon or beer hahahahahaha.......... the ultimate choice


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bacon flavoured beer?

Blonde or brunette....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have had more fun with "Blondes", but they have turned out to be brunettes, if you know what I mean...
So, both.
Natural, or "landscaped"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm....nothing wrong with a bit of landscaping..

George Washington or Abraham Lincoln...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

Go with Abe...

Sneeze or cough


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Trouser cough?

Ummm....

gas or electric to cook on?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gas, I think, having electric now, but have also cooked on a wood fired stow.....magic!

Empire State Building or Chrysler Building.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2014)

*bump*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)

Empire - the classics are nice!

Print Books or eBooks


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2014)

Printed books, of course!

Tail gunner or ball turret....


----------

